# HELP mast p/TPP/NPP cycle I'm GOING NUTS trying to work this out



## cranium85 (Jun 15, 2012)

ok so here is the deal im not wasting time with cycle history stats, my PCT, i now about AI and Pro-lactic sides from deca blah blah i just need to figure out the pinning schedule ...my next cycle i want to cut up and build some lean gains as well. Not exactly cut but just build solid lean hard muscle. I

Gear:
Test PP 100 mg/ml
Mast Prop 100 mg/ml
Nandro PP 100 mg/ml havnt gotten the NPP yet but i will have it soon enough. i do have a bottle of Oxide Labs Deca300 which maybe i will add into cycle somehow. Also have plenty of BioTech Test E 250 and CVL Test E 200

Now my plan was to run each at around 500mgs....maybe the NPP a little lower at like 400/450 and the Mast a little higher maybe at like 600. A friend suggested i run it all at 500 to keep it simple, but he also suggested i add like 1ml a week of Some Test C so i'm not injecting 3.5cc 5 days a week lol.

SO MY QUESTION IS THISSSSS: If you were going to run a cycle of TPP, NPP and Mast P at those dosages(around 500mgs/week give or take) how would u do it. I was planing on only doing the Mast P M/W/F 200mgs each day And work the rest of the cycle in around that somehow but am confused as hell. I need help here guys!!!!! how can i work this out without sticking myself ED with tons of cc's of gear. A friend suggested a M,Tu,W,Th,F injection routine but i still can't figure out how to work it all in their? or if i should add a little long ester test cyp or eth or a little long ester Deca to keep the pinning down to a minimum. This would be my forth cycle and my first time with Deca.I know to take dosnex/caber all that. I JUST NEED HELP WORKING OUT THE CYCLE PINNING SCHEDULE ! ! ! !

PLEASE ANYONE AND AS MANY SUGGESTION AS POSSIBLE PLEASE I'M GOING CRAZY TRYING TO WORK THIS OUT WITH THE LEAST AMOUNT OF PINNING. M/TU/W/TH/F wouldnt be the worst thing in the world but it would be a little rough.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 15, 2012)

just inject the npp,mast p and test p  together 3x per week.  mwf works with those also, not the most ideal for the test p  but it will work fine

at 150m x 3 x per week on each that will give u 450mg of each per week

 I would not run the standard deca with the npp


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

if your gonna run deca with npp then use the npp as a 6-8 week kick start and drop it.

As ez said mon wed fri. This is not hard to figure out bro...no need to go crazy lol

Also if you dont want to pin so much gear then quit using all short esters. Why would you want to run an all short ester cycle anyway? Never did understand this type of thing with guys. Run the short esters for a kick and a taper but not for your main cycle. Long esters are far better then short. Less oil and higher blood levels brotha....I think we should rethink your cycle all together IMO


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> just inject the npp,mast p and test p  together 3x per week.  mwf works with those also, not the most ideal for the test p  but it will work fine
> 
> at 150m x 3 x per week on each that will give u 450mg of each per week
> 
> I would not run the standard deca with the npp



its test pp


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> its test pp



still mon wed fri brotha


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 15, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> if your gonna run deca with npp then use the npp as a 6-8 week kick start and drop it.
> 
> As ez said mon wed fri. This is not hard to figure out bro...no need to go crazy lol
> 
> Also if you dont want to pin so much gear then quit using all short esters. Why would you want to run an all short ester cycle anyway? Never did understand this type of thing with guys. Run the short esters for a kick and a taper but not for your main cycle. Long esters are far better then short. Less oil and higher blood levels brotha....I think we should rethink your cycle all together IMO



i ordered 2 of those 50 ml jugs from our boy...so i have the TPP and Mast P...both 50ml- 100mgs/ml

Problem is if was to to it MWF it would be
M: Mast P 200mgs(2cc) TPP 200 mgs(2cc) NPP 150mgs (1.5cc)
W: Mast P 200mgs(2cc) TPP 200 mgs(2cc) NPP 150mgs (1.5cc)
F:  Mast P 200mgs(2cc) TPP 200 mgs(2cc) NPP 150mgs (1.5cc)

thats 5.5cc of gear right their unless i do the NPP and TPP together in one shot (a whole 3.5cc) and then did the Mast P in a different shot different spot. Two shots three days a week! a good idea like that?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

you could do it like that....do a shot in each leg mon, a shot in each ass cheek on wed, and a shot in each delt on fri. Ive done long esters like that while Im kick starting...it did start to suck though and I only did it for 6 weeks


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 15, 2012)

but do u think i should add in a long ester test? u said dont bother with ne DecaD ......and then u said drop the NPP after 8 weeks and just continue with the Mast P and TPP?


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 15, 2012)

or since u said it sucd=ked doing somany injections should i just run the NPP for 6 week...w or 8 what do u think....i was thinking of only doing a ten week cycle


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 15, 2012)

your right maybe i should re-think the whole thing....maybe kick start with the shortesters and run it along with some Mast E, Test E and Some Deca and then just kick start with the short esters i have....wel ne ways this cycle is a long way from now ne way but i just like to plan ahead. I'm a nut i start planning my next cycle before i'm even half way done with my current one....will rethink some things! THansk for the advie CS and ZEEK


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> just inject the npp,mast p and test p  together 3x per week.  mwf works with those also, not the most ideal for the test p  but it will work fine
> 
> at 150m x 3 x per week on each that will give u 450mg of each per week
> 
> I would not run the standard deca with the npp



yeah the ting is i wanted a higher does of Mast P...i hear at 6 is when u really start to see it full potential and and 800 is when its magical...from what ive read hear at least


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> your right maybe i should re-think the whole thing....maybe kick start with the shortesters and run it along with some Mast E, Test E and Some Deca and then just kick start with the short esters i have....wel ne ways this cycle is a long way from now ne way but i just like to plan ahead. I'm a nut i start planning my next cycle before i'm even half way done with my current one....will rethink some things! THansk for the advie CS and ZEEK



Agree here with CS and Ezekiel. My preference is always with the longer esters & if you've already got the shorts in-hand then to use them as a kick-start while you're waiting for the E's to accumulate in your serum levels. I personally prefer to pin no more than 2x per week. With the shorts, I'd suggest the aforementioned M-W-F schedule. 

FWIW, Test E / Mast E / Tren E is my 'Go To' stack and I personally find that using diet as your variable you can take it in just about any direction you choose (bulk, cut, etc.)

Best with the cycle, Cranium! 

- Savage


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks savage i might just do just that....run long esters that i have...and kick start it with the other BIG bottles i got which are good till 2014 and they could be good to use to kickstart my next cycle after that if their is enough left. I might just us these 50ml jugs for my kick starts. Cuz i really aint feeling thr whole crazy pinning either...but the deal our mutual friend had was just to good to pass up so i had to grab some up. Plus i've been dying to try mast. i was thinking of using if even for the last 10 weeks of this cycle now...but decided not to.This is kinda the point were i either decide to use it for the last/next ten weeks or i don't.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2012)

Cranium, and I mean this respectfully cause I know a couple guys think I am mean, just wondering... Why are you trying to run so many compounds at once? 

Planning a cycle shouldnt be a headache bro... The pieces should fit together. Steamrolling the puzzle pieces to force it will just lead to problems later.

I would suggest you stick to tpp/npp and dbol or drol to kick it off.  That's it. No mast, no deca and no stress.  

There is always tomorrow.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

lol pob..I think your an asshole!!! 

ya cranium you gotta think about what pob said. Its really not about all the gear thats gonna get you where you want to be...its about the diet. And there is nothing magical about 800mg of mast vs 600mg of mast. Trust me, been there and done that. 

Also 10 week cycles are a waste. Shit 12 week cycles are a waste, unless you are on trt and can blast and cruise I would never run that short of a cycle. There is a little enemy we all battle during pct...his name is homeostasis. Your body is always fighting to get back to normal so putting weight on quick and not maintaining it will not let your body adapt to the weight change, then when you stop the gear your body will try to get back down to the weight its use to. By running longer cycles you are basically raising your bodies set point for weight because you carry that weight for a longer period of time and your body gets use to it and starts to think that is the norm....that is a massive battle to win

but you need to realize that diet is the only thing that is going to get you where you want to be


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 16, 2012)

no this tpp/npp/ and mast p is for my next cycle maybe i typed that out wrong......right now all im dong is 500mgs Test E twice week for 14 weeks and i kickstarted with d-bols(5 weeks) which are practically gone.

I'm just trying to plan my next cycle. Now i have the MastP and TPP...and i really am interested in tring out the mast asap so that why i was saying i was dying to just throw it into this cycle but knew that that would be stupid idea.


But yeah my nexy cycle will be Test, Mast, and Deca....but don't know how i'm gonna quite do it yet but u guys are right pinning every other fucking day is wak and i don't want to really have to do all that shit. Maybe i'll Pick up some long ester Mast and some more Deca and then just kick start with the shorts


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cranium, and I mean this respectfully cause I know a couple guys think I am mean, just wondering... Why are you trying to run so many compounds at once?
> 
> Planning a cycle shouldnt be a headache bro... The pieces should fit together. Steamrolling the puzzle pieces to force it will just lead to problems later.
> 
> ...



Thats exactly what u will mostly likly do except i'm adding in the Mast P....i'm dying to try it and that the my whole reson for this cycle is to try out mast...i never tried it but reading about it i'm dying to. So it will be just TPP/NPP/Mast P....will maybe a small dose of d-bols at the start for the first month


----------

